

Show HN: Yan.js - wonderfuly
https://github.com/wong2/yan.js

======
camhenlin
This is fun! One of the problems I notice is that pretty much always gets
itself into a position where a portion of the table is off screen on mobile.
Any plans to fix this?

~~~
wonderfuly
yeah, this will be fixed

